# Which Version are you? Quiz



## fredtgreco (Nov 26, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118004988nasb.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>NASB - New American Standard Bible</b>. You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NASB - New American Standard Bible</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='75' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>75%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>KJV - King James Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='45' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>45%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NWT - New World Translation</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='45' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>45%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NRSV - New Revised Standard Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='20' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>20%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>CEV - Contemporary English Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='15' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>15%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43448'>What version of the Bible are you?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 26, 2005)

rofl!The funny thing is, though I love the KJ, I mostly use the ESV, NKJ and NASB. Just love my personality profile though! 



> You scored as KJV - King James Version.
> 
> 
> You're controversal, stubborn, and sometimes irrational, but you have unwavering convictions and will never compromise no matter how appealing it may seem.
> ...


----------



## pastorway (Nov 26, 2005)

What? No NKJV??? (quiz is biased!) 



I'm NASB (the best choice in the quiz anyway)!!


NASB - New American Standard Bible 75% 
KJV - King James Version 45% 
NWT - New World Translation 25% 
CEV - Contemporary English Version 15% 
NRSV - New Revised Standard Version 10%


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> What? No NKJV??? (quiz is biased!)



I agree.

You scored as NASB - New American Standard Bible. 



You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.

NASB - New American Standard Bible

80% 
KJV - King James Version

40% 
NWT - New World Translation

40% 
NRSV - New Revised Standard Version

15% 
CEV - Contemporary English Version

5%


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 26, 2005)

I, too, am NASB. And, it is my Bible of choice.


----------



## gwine (Nov 26, 2005)

You scored as NASB - New American Standard Bible. 



You seem intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.

NASB - New American Standard Bible 85%

NRSV - New Revised Standard Version	30%

KJV - King James Version	25%

NWT - New World Translation	10%

CEV - Contemporary English Version	0%


Never heard of Pensacola until now. And I use the ESV.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 26, 2005)

I kind of breezed through it quickly.Isn`t the New World Translation the JW bible?

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118004988nasb.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>NASB - New American Standard Bible</b>. You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NASB - New American Standard Bible</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='40' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>40%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>KJV - King James Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='20' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>20%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>CEV - Contemporary English Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NWT - New World Translation</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NRSV - New Revised Standard Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43448'>What version of the Bible are you?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

[Edited on 11-26-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## daveb (Nov 26, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118004988nasb.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>NASB - New American Standard Bible</b>. You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NASB - New American Standard Bible</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='80' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>80%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>KJV - King James Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='40' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>40%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NRSV - New Revised Standard Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='20' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>20%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>CEV - Contemporary English Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='10' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>10%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NWT - New World Translation</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='10' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>10%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43448'>What version of the Bible are you?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## cupotea (Nov 26, 2005)

You scored as NASB - New American Standard Bible. 



You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.

NASB - New American Standard Bible

65%

NRSV - New Revised Standard Version

40%

KJV - King James Version

30%

NWT - New World Translation

30%

CEV - Contemporary English Version

15%


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't understand the percentages. It looks like there is a total of 180%. How can you have 80 percent be NASB and all the rest of the results be 100% combined?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 26, 2005)

You scored as NASB - New American Standard Bible. 



You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.

NASB - New American Standard Bible

60% 
KJV - King James Version

40% 
NRSV - New Revised Standard Version

20% 
CEV - Contemporary English Version

0% 
NWT - New World Translation

0%


----------



## gwine (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I don't understand the percentages. It looks like there is a total of 180%. How can you have 80 percent be NASB and all the rest of the results be 100% combined?



I'll take a stab at it and say that the percentages mean that you agree that much with each version of the Bible's philosophy. Thus, 85% NASB means that you agree with how the translators reasoned in their interpretation, whatever that means, since I have no idea how each of the translators think.

But one example might help. Your idea of tradition would determine whether you decide to use a Bible using the oldest texts or the majority texts. Seems simplistic, I guess, but it's the best I can do.

And, 2+2 does equal 4, so you are ok on that score.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



Thanks Gerry,
That actually makes since but I am a majority guy. I do read the ESV though. I really like it as a translation.

[Edited on 11-26-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 26, 2005)

I scored NASB. I could tell by the quiz that the majority of us here on the PB were going to get NASB.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 26, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118004988nasb.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>NASB - New American Standard Bible</b>. You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>
NASB - New American Standard Bible</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='65' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>65%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>
NRSV - New Revised Standard Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='40' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>40%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>
NWT - New World Translation</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='25' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>25%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>
KJV - King James Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='20' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>20%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>
CEV - Contemporary English Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='10' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>10%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43448'>What version of the Bible are you?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

[Edited on 11-26-2005 by Romans922]


----------



## Herald (Nov 26, 2005)

NASB - New American Standard Bible

85%

CEV - Contemporary English Version

20%

KJV - King James Version

10%

NRSV - New Revised Standard Version

10%

NWT - New World Translation

0%

Pretty neat quiz.

[Edited on 11-26-2005 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## Presbyrino (Nov 26, 2005)

NASB - New American Standard Bible 55%

NRSV - New Revised Standard Version 40% 

NWT - New World Translation 20%

CEV - Contemporary English Version 15%

KJV - King James Version 15%

[Edited on 11-26-2005 by sntijerina]


----------



## cupotea (Nov 26, 2005)

I think it's a gag that puts in "NASB" regardless of the answer.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> <table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118004988nasb.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>NASB - New American Standard Bible</b>. You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NASB - New American Standard Bible</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='75' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>75%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>KJV - King James Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='45' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>45%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NWT - New World Translation</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='45' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>45%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NRSV - New Revised Standard Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='20' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>20%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>CEV - Contemporary English Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='15' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>15%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43448'>What version of the Bible are you?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>




G-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-h !!!! Me too!!!!

Oh and I also scored as 'wrath' on the seven deadly sins quiz....

[Edited on 11-26-2005 by CalsFarmer]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> I think it's a gag that puts in "NASB" regardless of the answer.



Me too!

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118004988nasb.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>NASB - New American Standard Bible</b>. You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NASB - New American Standard Bible</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='60' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>60%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>KJV - King James Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='40' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>40%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NWT - New World Translation</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='25' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>25%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NRSV - New Revised Standard Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='20' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>20%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>CEV - Contemporary English Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='15' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>15%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43448'>What version of the Bible are you?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## cupotea (Nov 26, 2005)

Well .... maybe not. I went back and put "Agree" for *everything.* The response this time was CEV.


----------



## ANT (Nov 26, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118004988nasb.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>NASB - New American Standard Bible</b>. You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NASB - New American Standard Bible</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='60' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>60%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>CEV - Contemporary English Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>KJV - King James Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NWT - New World Translation</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NRSV - New Revised Standard Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43448'>What version of the Bible are you?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## larryjf (Nov 26, 2005)

You scored as NASB - New American Standard Bible. 



You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.

NASB - New American Standard Bible

75%

KJV - King James Version

40%

NWT - New World Translation

20%

CEV - Contemporary English Version

5%

NRSV - New Revised Standard Version

0%


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 26, 2005)

... wasn't the NASB translated by dispensationalists?


----------



## gwine (Nov 26, 2005)

*Anthony Beadles*

I find it fascinating that you got 0% on all the other Bible choices. Tell me how you did that.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Nov 26, 2005)

You scored as NASB - New American Standard Bible. 



You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.

NASB - New American Standard Bible

95% 
KJV - King James Version

30% 
NRSV - New Revised Standard Version

20% 
CEV - Contemporary English Version

5% 
NWT - New World Translation

5%


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 26, 2005)

NASB - New American Standard Bible

45% 
NRSV - New Revised Standard Version

45% 
KJV - King James Version

30% 
NWT - New World Translation

30% 
CEV - Contemporary English Version

5% 



Though I'm NKJV Only!!!!


----------



## ANT (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> *Anthony Beadles*
> 
> I find it fascinating that you got 0% on all the other Bible choices. Tell me how you did that.



I just answered the questions. I was kind of surprised that all the others came up 0% as well.


----------



## historyb (Nov 26, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118004988nasb.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>NASB - New American Standard Bible</b>. You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NASB - New American Standard Bible</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='55' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>55%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>KJV - King James Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='40' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>40%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NRSV - New Revised Standard Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='15' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>15%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>CEV - Contemporary English Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='10' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>10%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NWT - New World Translation</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='10' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>10%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43448'>What version of the Bible are you?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 27, 2005)

I think we'd need some NON Calvinists to take the quiz to see different results. 

You scored as NASB - New American Standard Bible. 



You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.

NASB - New American Standard Bible

70%

KJV - King James Version

45%

NRSV - New Revised Standard Version

35%

NWT - New World Translation

30%

CEV - Contemporary English Version

20%

I'd like to see the same quiz redone with the ESV, NLT and NKJV added.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 27, 2005)

You scored as NASB - New American Standard Bible. 

You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.

NASB - New American Standard Bible 70% 
KJV - King James Version 35% 
NRSV - New Revised Standard Version 20% 
CEV - Contemporary English Version 15% 
NWT - New World Translation 15%


----------



## larryjf (Nov 27, 2005)

here's another bible version quiz...
http://energion.com/books/bibles/eneversion.php

My results...

NET
NASB
NIV
ESV
NRSV
NKJV
NAB
HCSB
GW
NJB
KJV
TNIV
REB
NCV
NLT
CEV
TEV
Phil
TLB
MSG


----------



## nicnap (Nov 29, 2005)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src='http://images.quizfarm.com/1118004988nasb.jpg'></td><td> You scored as <b>NASB - New American Standard Bible</b>. You are intelligent, responsible, and understanding. You strive to do your best possible in all areas of life and are generally quite successful. You do not mind being different and sometimes taking risks, but you simultaneously find no virtue in completely doing away with the past.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NASB - New American Standard Bible</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='60' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>60%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>KJV - King James Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='55' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>55%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NRSV - New Revised Standard Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='35' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>35%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>CEV - Contemporary English Version</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='5' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>5%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>NWT - New World Translation</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43448'>What version of the Bible are you?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

[Edited on 11-29-2005 by nicnap]


----------

